# ¿Cómo afilar mechas para PCB?



## djwash (Mar 8, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso! Andan bien...que es lo que importa. Y normalmente no uso fibra de vidrio por que me voy a la quiebra con el gasto en mechas de 1mm y de 0.8mm...la fibra las hace pelota!!!



Algo que aprendi un dia domingo, al necesitar una mecha si o si, es que es posible afilarlas, las de 0.5mm, 1mm y 1,5mm que son las que mas uso, con una buena lupa y el disco de un minitorno, solo basta con mirarle la cara a una mecha nueva, no es complicado, es mas facil con mechas grandes pero bue...

Seguro va a haber alguno que diga "fuaaa comprate una mecha", pero bueno, asi es la vida...

Yo tembien compro las mechas en el mismo lugar que *ezavalla*, donde sea jaja

*Felicitaciones por el trabajo, muy bueno.*

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2011)

Sabés que ya probé con el disco de minitorno? Pero es medio peligroso , por que si hacés un cachito de fuerza de más, se parte el disco y te los revolea por la cara..y aunque siempre uso lentes de protección..te aseguro que ARDEN cuando te pegan .
Estaba por probar con un cilindrito tipo piedra esmeril que viene para el minitorno, pero el que tengo es muy áspero y te vuela la mecha de los dedos


----------



## djwash (Mar 8, 2011)

Proba con esas piedritas que vienen de colores, esas que tienen formas raras, variando la velocidad, si te vuela la mecha de los dedos puede ser por que no es perfectamente cilíndrico, lo que mejor anda son esos discos negros que creo que son abrasivos, o algun disco que le quede poco (o muy poco) eso los hace menos propenso a partirse ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo he probado con los abrasivo comunes, esos que son mas chicos, por que hay que hacerlo con un lado del disco y los que vienen reforzados con fibra de vidrio tienen los lados muy irregulares (viste que es como un cuadriculado de hilos de fibra?...con esos nó)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2011)

Separé lo de las mechas y lo traje para acá, sólo para dejar más ordenado el otro tema.
De paso, si alguien conoce algún método mejor, lo postea 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 9, 2011)

Marcas extranjeras de Brocas (Mechas/Drill Bits) que recomienden? Ahora me están reconociendo las Presto... ¿Que Tal?
http://www.presto-tools.co.uk/

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2011)

En el mini me vinieron unos discos naranjas de oxido de aluminio creo, que son mas gruesos que los de corte. Con esos debe andar bien si agarras la mecha con una morsa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Hay unos discos de goma verde , si , dije goma verde , y lo verde es carburo de silicio que es para metales muy duros , el único secreto es mucha velocidad y no apretar fuerte sino mas bién rozando 

Originalmente son para pulir inoxidable , cromo y demases.


----------



## Uro (Mar 20, 2011)

Ustedes se van a reir de mi ocurrencia, pero yo tengo un sistema muy rudimentario, como hacían los abuelos con las tijeras. Jajaj muy cómico. Si no lo prueban, allá ustedes.  

Yo utilizo la parte interior de una copa aguardientera, el método es molesto, pero a mi me da resultado.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Si bien son bastante más dificiles de afilar, que una mecha más grande, la forma es la misma, es un tanto dificil explicarlo por aqui, , pero en escencia deben lograrse tres cosas, el angulo que no sea muy cerrado, debe mantener el original o unos 30° mirando lateralmente el lado de corte tiene que estar más elevado que el talón y los vertices externos de corte deben estar a la misma altura, debe hacerse con una piedra de grano fino, de oxisdo de aluminio, poner la mecha en angulo hacer una leve rotación y a su vez movimiento para que el talon quede un poco más bajo.
Cuando se adquiere práctica, se afila cualquier mecha, mis mechas afiladas por mi no dejan rebaba, me enseño mi padre cuando era adolescente y le ayudaba en la metalurgica de la familia, y desde entonces lo hago yo sin necesidad de ningún aparatejo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2011)

pero yo las afilo con una piedra esmeril fina ,solo un pequeño roze y listo ,nunca se me volo de la mano????
igual nunca me quedan bien





> Cuando se adquiere práctica, se afila cualquier mecha, mis mechas afiladas por mi no dejan rebaba, me enseño mi padre cuando era adolescente y le ayudaba en la metalurgica de la familia, y desde entonces lo hago yo sin necesidad de ningún aparatejo


practica tengo pero algo estaré haciendo mal,en mechas mas grandes cuando las afilo luego los agujeros salen triangulares no bien redonditos,
luego pongo unas fotos para que vean como salen las perforaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

Eso es porque les dejás demasiado ángulo de descarga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero yo las afilo con una piedra esmeril fina ,solo un pequeño roze y listo ,nunca se me volo de la mano????
> *igual nunca me quedan bien*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2011)

y si siempre pero siempre que  las mechas no cortan,las afilo ,y empiezan a cortar bien,pero en forma de triangulo ,,,,,,,,,,,,,boy a probar como dice dosme con el angulo menor,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

El ángulo de ataque no se lo podés tocar , sería la helicoidal interna de la mecha , le podés cambiar el ángulo de corte (más o menos punta) o el ángulo de descarga.

Más punta es mejor para madera , pero peor para metales. Y un ángulo de descarga mayor , ya a producir una mayor penetración . . .  pero media descontrolada.

También pasa si dejás un filo más alto que el otro ---> ujero triangular seguro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2011)

y esas maquinistas para afilar mechas,,,servirán para las de 1 milimetro???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2011)

Ummmmmm , no creo , esas las afilo con el tornito y lupa de relojero , valen algo de 2 o 3 dólares esas lupas (modelo aprendíz )


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 21, 2011)

por algun lado tenia una hojita con los angulos de las mechas y sus aplicaciones usuales, mañana la busco y pongo los datos, con ese metodo he afilado pero las mas grandes, las de 1mm me salen baratas y facil de conseguir


----------

